# Dance equipment rental



## hsaunier (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone have a source for rental of a marley floor and ballet barres?


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 3, 2008)

I know in the olden days (1980s) grandStage Chicago used to rent RoscoFloor, black only. (Shipping costs are gonna kill ya.) I'd try to borrow one from Detroit, Toledo, Ft. Wayne, or Lima Ballet.

As to the barres, most portable ones I've seen are built from BIP, sometimes with an ash-wood handrail. Here's some fancy, fold-up-able ones.


----------



## hsaunier (Jun 3, 2008)

I can borrow 1 barre locally, but I need 6 6' adjustable height. Marley I need to cover 50' wide X 32' deep.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 3, 2008)

Marley should be available to rent at any moderately sized theater rental house so call the biggest places in your area. Also check with local Colleges, Universities, Dance Companies, and "Road House" theaters. Someone's got to have it in your area.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jun 3, 2008)

I also agree to check the local universities. We even have a set of Marley here that is strictly dedicated to rentals. In fact, this week all three of our sets are going out...our old Marley which really isn't bad once you get it stomped out, our rental marley, and our new Marley which never goes out except to a few trusted companies run by faculty members.


----------

